# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  نصب SQL Server 2000 بر روی ویندوز سون

## kh2003

سلام دوستان 
میخواستم بدونم که چطوری میتونم SQL‌ سرور 2000 رو بر روی ویندوز سون نصب کنم . موقعیت اضطراری

----------


## ahsaya

سلام .

من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم .

کسی از دوستان نیست تا راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------

